# TIVO Server Won't Start



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

Everything was working fine until I upgraded to TIVO Desktop Version 2.3. Now I cannot get the TIVO Server to open/activate. I can open the TIVO Desktop and copy shows to my computer but when I try to "Restart TIVO Server" I get the error message "The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it." Without the server I cannot use the Home Media photo/music features, though Tivo-to-go works.

Another difference is that the TIVO Beacon does not seem to be activating upon computer startup. Previously the Beacon activated and put a little TIVO icon in my system tray. Now that icon does not appear.

When I look at msconfig under "Services" it says that TIVO Beacon is running.

I have deleted TIVO Desktop and reinstalled it several times with all firewall and virus protection off during the process. It did not help.

So, in the end, I can open the TIVO Desktop but cannot activate the TIVO server. What can I do to fix this?

By the way, I use Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security 2005 which includes anti-virus and firewall software. I have Windows XP Home SP 2.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try this...

http://support.citrix.com/article/CTX105850

Dan


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Try this...
> 
> http://support.citrix.com/article/CTX105850
> 
> Dan


Thanks for the tip but this article did not help me. It suggests that I open the "Administrative Tools" control panel and select "Services". I am then to find the specific service giving me a problem which would be TIVO Server. Unfortunately, TIVO Server is not one of the listed services. TIVO Beacon is listed but that is already running OK and allowing my computer to see my DVR programs. What I am unable to do is use the computer as a server for music and photos to appear on my DVRs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try looking for TiVoNotify and TiVoTransfer. Both are services which are part of TiVo Desktop 2.3

Dan


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Try looking for TiVoNotify and TiVoTransfer. Both are services which are part of TiVo Desktop 2.3
> 
> Dan


The only TIVO item in the Service list is TIVO Beacon. The word TIVO does not appear anywhere else.

I've tried enabling some of the other services that sound like they might be involved but have had no success opening the TIVO Server software.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You might try simply uninstalling TiVo Desktop completely, rebooting and then reinstalling. Something may have glitched during the upgrade.

Dan


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> You might try simply uninstalling TiVo Desktop completely, rebooting and then reinstalling. Something may have glitched during the upgrade.
> 
> Dan


I followed this advice (which I thought I had done before) and it worked. The server was on. I re-booted again to see if it would install properly on startup and it worked again. So I'll keep my fingers crossed for the next startup. Meantime, thank you very much for your assistance.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Glad you got it working again. 

Dan


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Glad you got it working again.
> 
> Dan


I guess I was premature. This morning I turned on my PC to find the same error message popping up when trying to initiate the TIVO server. I did some more tweaking of the Startup programs in my msconfig to no avail.

If I delete and then re-install the TIVO software I seem to be OK as long as I restart my PC without first shutting down completely. Once I shut down I lose the ability to use the TIVO Server software.

Are there anymore suggestions?


----------

